# Braised duck feet (or maybe chicken) anybody know this...?



## jpinmaryland (Dec 26, 2006)

This is a morphed over from the original thread on chicken wings. I had forgotten what we ate. They must have been duck feet. They had been cooked so long there was nothing to eat of them at first. We tried to scrape off the skin with our teeth but there was nothing there as the skin was cooked right into the cartilage or whatever. Then my wife and I hit on the idea of just crunching into them, and they were wonderful. The feet just crumble into bits and the flavor oozes out. Amazing...

Does anyone know anything They must have been slow cooked a long time to get this way..


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 26, 2006)

this may be the closest:

eG Forums -> Pictorial: Duck feet clay pot

anybody have any tips or variations? Where do you find ducks feet anyhow?


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 26, 2006)

The Frugal Gourmet was cooking poultry feet on some of his last shows.  He published several cookbooks.  You might start with him.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Time was when one would see them sold in grocery stores here...
haven't seen them in a long time however....
I think they were primarily used as a seasoning for greens, and in chicken & dumplings etc.
I never tried them...but have been told they are excellent!


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 26, 2006)

Don't know about duck, but I see chicken feet in the Chinese market and the supermarket that sells pig feet, oxtail, and bulk dried chilies.  Haven't bought them yet; look at them every time I shop there.  I'll follow this thread carefully for advice from the rest of you.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Dec 27, 2006)

Every poultry stall in my local indoor market used to sell chicken feet. I remember some American tourists wandering through wincing at all the things like skinned lamb's heads (not pretty I must admit) and then getting to a poultry stall piled high with feet and saying "Gee, these guys living here must be really poor. Look at what they eat". Amused me at the time but you hardly ever see chicken feet nowadays. A sign, I guess, that people's cooking habits are changing. The famous "Mediterranean diet" isn't followed so closely as it used to be, that's for sure.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 27, 2006)

duck feet + recipe - Google Search


----------



## Constance (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a friend in Mass. that buys them in the Portugese market. He uses them for soup, I think.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 27, 2006)

My parents told me that when they were growing up, all the butchers carried all sorts of "parts" you rarely see today outside of specialty ethnic grocers.

They said that my grandparents (& other grand-relatives) would never even DREAM of making a chicken soup or stew without adding chicken feet to the stock.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 27, 2006)

Now we know that secret ingredient in Campbell's soup that makes it different from homemade.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 28, 2006)

And no fooling, it might be. The feet are full of collagen that makes the soups and stews very rich and thick.


----------



## wannabechef (Dec 28, 2006)

My Chinese wife loves when i cook her chicken feet. We do not find them often but buy some when we do. I just simmer in a little water ,soy sauce and garlic. Salt and pepper as well. I will not eat them but she and her daughter go to town on them.


----------



## Gossie (Jan 1, 2007)

Check this out and tell me if this what you're looking for:

Deep End Dining: Dim Sum: Chicken Feet - Ocean Seafood. Chinatown, LA.

There is a Chinese Dim Sum dish with chicken feet, black bean and what not. LOL I don't know the ingredients, but it's delicious.  The picture in that URL isn't what I remember.  I remember it being somewhat gooey.


----------



## Steve A (Jan 1, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Now we know that secret ingredient in Campbell's soup that makes it different from homemade.


You mean FDA red dye #12 and yellow #6?? LOL

Ciao,


----------

